# Lil' Acorn trail cam A+ review



## Dusty Roads (Nov 10, 2015)

After having 3 sorry trail cams of different makes I run acoss the Lil' Acorn on Ebay
 Had it for 2 years now and I HIGHLY recommend it.
 Great price ,easy to use etc.
 AAA+


----------

